
Arbing the great bull run of 2017 - askmike
https://forum.gekko.wizb.it/thread-56746.html
======
seibelj
The easiest arbitrage is whenever Dai is != $1. Free money

~~~
paxpelus
Can you elaborate?

~~~
Hydraulix989
It is price-stabilized to $1 just like USDT.

~~~
StavrosK
Isn't it price-stabilized via arbitrage?

~~~
Hydraulix989
No, it's supply-side controlled like the Federal Reserve.

